# Wales 2010



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Only just figured out how to put pics on here from facebook xD anyway, the OH and me went on a fantastic holiday to Wales last year camping out in a Tipi. Great views and wildlife, thought i would post some up :2thumb:










Thanks for looking


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Which part of Wales did you go to?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Marcia said:


> Which part of Wales did you go to?


We stayed just outside Machynlleth in Powys : victory: it was really an amazing place, green everywhere as soon as we got off the train:no1:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

I've spent many years working in forestry there!yes it's certainly green but always seems to be raining.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> We stayed just outside Machynlleth in Powys : victory: it was really an amazing place, green everywhere as soon as we got off the train:no1:


Powys is the county where I live  you should visit the Brecon beacons, that's a beautiful place.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

It certainly did rain a fair bit, i think we had one day out of the week where the sun was out :lol2: still a very beautiful place.
The Brecon Beacons are very beautiful, il have to agree! I dont have the pictures on this PC but a few months after this holiday, we went with the OH's family on a narrow boat holiday along the Monmouthshire and Brecon Canal :flrt:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you see any red kites? I watch them fly over my garden sometimes. It's great to see them make a come back


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Marcia said:


> Did you see any red kites? I watch them fly over my garden sometimes. It's great to see them make a come back


I didnt sadly, saw plenty of heron, horses and ducks but apart from that :lol2: its fantastic news that theyre making it over that way though :2thumb:


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Did you see any red kites? I watch them fly over my garden sometimes. It's great to see them make a come back



seen red kites between bala an corwen  

got the ospreys up that way too (Machynlleth)


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

s3xy_sheep said:


> seen red kites between bala an corwen
> 
> got the ospreys up that way too (Machynlleth)


I've never seen a wild Osprey before. That must be an amazing sight


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I've never seen a wild Osprey before. That must be an amazing sight



there a couple of nesting points along the cardigan coast ........from aberystwyth up(north) and around to porthmadog .....few rspb view stations too  

amazing birds 

on the subject of birds we're honoured in wrexham to have a resident (come back every yr) pair of perigrines they nest on top of the police station tower block can hear the babys call for miles ....... got some pics from 2010 will have to root them out


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

s3xy_sheep said:


> got the ospreys up that way too (Machynlleth)


Yay, and they bred there for the first time this year.

They're on holiday in Africa at the moment tho'. Should be back in April next year sometime and then you wont be able to move for the things.


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

I volunteer at the Dyfi Osprey Project, near Machynlleth. The osprey bred there for the first time in over 400 years this year. A male had been resident here for 3 years and this year managed to attract a mate, a female from the Rutland Water site. They bred, laid 3 eggs, all 3 hatched, all 3 made it to fledging and all 3 subsequently migrated to west Africa. The BBC got involved and paid for 2 sat tags for the chicks and the cost of the third was donated by visitors and supporters.
It now seems that the female chick has sadly died, no further info is being received from her tag. The sad truth is that only 1 in 3 ospreys make it to adulthood. The 2 boys however are doing well and one has even been filmed in west Africa by the BBC.
The parents will be back next year (as long as nothing happens to them on migration), the chicks wont be back until 2013.
The site is found at Cors Dyfi nature reseve which in itself is a fantastic place to visit, its reclaimed marsh/bog with a huge variety of animals including otters, dormice, masses of common lizards and lots of reed/marsh nesting type birds. And a massive variety of invertebrates too!
For more info go to
www.dyfiospreyproject.com
Nuff said

MariaW


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

MariaW said:


> I volunteer at the Dyfi Osprey Project, near Machynlleth. The osprey bred there for the first time in over 400 years this year. A male had been resident here for 3 years and this year managed to attract a mate, a female from the Rutland Water site. They bred, laid 3 eggs, all 3 hatched, all 3 made it to fledging and all 3 subsequently migrated to west Africa. The BBC got involved and paid for 2 sat tags for the chicks and the cost of the third was donated by visitors and supporters.
> It now seems that the female chick has sadly died, no further info is being received from her tag. The sad truth is that only 1 in 3 ospreys make it to adulthood. The 2 boys however are doing well and one has even been filmed in west Africa by the BBC.
> The parents will be back next year (as long as nothing happens to them on migration), the chicks wont be back until 2013.
> The site is found at Cors Dyfi nature reseve which in itself is a fantastic place to visit, its reclaimed marsh/bog with a huge variety of animals including otters, dormice, masses of common lizards and lots of reed/marsh nesting type birds. And a massive variety of invertebrates too!
> ...


Wow, fantastic news that they are breeding! shame about the female, but yes it happens in nature  fingers crossed the others make it ^^ Definately plan to return to the area so il have to come visit the site!


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> Wow, fantastic news that they are breeding! shame about the female, but yes it happens in nature  fingers crossed the others make it ^^ Definately plan to return to the area so il have to come visit the site!


 Yeah, definitely do - the Osprey Project is open from April 1st til mid September, 10am til 6pm every day. Out of season, the reserve itself is accessible via a sidegate at the top of the drive.
If you come over ask for Maria and I'll give you some "insider" info :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

MariaW said:


> Yeah, definitely do - the Osprey Project is open from April 1st til mid September, 10am til 6pm every day. Out of season, the reserve itself is accessible via a sidegate at the top of the drive.
> If you come over ask for Maria and I'll give you some "insider" info :lol2:


Wow thanks, will do :lol2:


----------

